# Laying down on the trail?



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay so today my mom and I went out for a trail ride. We were going along just great and then out of no where our mustang that my mom was riding decided to lay down and she about rolled with my mom on her until she jumped off. We don't know why she's did that and she did it yesterday on the trail to. My mom's theory is at the spot she did at both times theres sand right there and my mom thinks that maybe she likes the feel of the sand or something. The other idea we had was possibly because the people who owned her before us had taught her how to bow and were in the middle of teaching her how to lay down for people to get on. I'm not sure if any of these theorys we have are even right or close to right...who know maybe she's just a brat. ut she only does it when were going thru the sand portion of the ride. Any other ideas on why she's doing this? Also is there a way to break this habbit? 

Thanks


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha...I've had horses try to roll on me..usually they just really like whatever they're standing in at the time and want a good roll. I just push them forward and don't allow them to go down.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha yeah my mom had nothing else to do and now she gets nervous when ever we get to that spot when we are riding on that particular trail. And she wanted to roll more than once but my mom really held her back from rolling and pushed her forward...I guess theres nothing else you can really do huh? Well at leas tshe didn't get rolled on thank god.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

The Mrs. mare tried to go down and roll on our Christmas Day ride. The Mrs. felt it coming and kept her up--but it was a struggle.

A friend had a horse decide to roll in a creek they were crossing. That can be REALLY serious! 

Anytime they roll on a ride it can cause saddle's to break. That's bad news out on the trail. Getting rolled on is even worse.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah I know and im afraid of that happening because our horse is a mustang and shes pony size but she is soooooooo strong its crazy so its hard to keep her going but its either get tired trying to stop her or get rolled on and i know anyone would prefer get tired trying to stop them from rolling. Also right now, we don't have the financial means to just go buy a new saddle if one broke because the rolling problem.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

my girl is a mustang and she isn't hard to keep going, just keep her motivated. we had a pony lay down in the creek before. of course he didn't try to roll or anything but my sister freaked out and screamed "kitty sank!!!!" and jumped off, but of course he was just relaxing in the water after a hot ride.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Chances are she was itchy and the footing felt right to her to roll in. Best thing to do is really get after her just before you hit that spot and get her moving. If not able to do this and she goes down again, work her on the ground in this spot till it is no longer a great place for her to be. Way too dangerous to allow a horse to continue to do this.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

My Fjord mare tries this _every time_ i take her for a ride but only in the deep snow, though she's only managed to accomplish it once. Usually when horses lie down for no reason like that it's because they are hot or itchy. 
She may not understand that just because she can do this out in the field whenever she feels like a scratch/roll that she cant do this with a rider.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

What everyone is saying is making a lot of sense to me. Thanks for the help I'll be sure to remember that when were out on our next trail ride! We don't need anybody hurt or any tack broken. I could tell she was hot and there was quite a few nats flying around so that could possibly be why she decides to lay down and roll.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I've heard "a horse moving forward can't misbehave." Not strictly true, of course, but it DOES help to keep them moving--faster is better.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

SailorGriz said:


> I've heard "a horse moving forward can't misbehave." Not strictly true, of course, but it DOES help to keep them moving--*faster is bette*r.


As long as it's the riders call. :wink::lol:


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

SailorGriz I agree forward is better but not always the case! Haha it's much better to go forward AWAY from any hills and cliffs...the scary part is when they decide they wanna back up right by the cliff.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

My mare laid down in water with me twice on long trail rides. Each time she did it, because she was hot and only slightly sweaty. Plus she loves to swim!! The only safe way to deal with a horse laying down in water is to stay in the saddle and kick, yell, spank with a crop or anything necessary to get the horse up immediately. Trying to get off the horse is far more dangerous. After she laid down with me the second time I never let her stop mid-stream, but kept her moving until we were clear of the water.


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

My horse did the same thing during our "home" first ride together! It was in the fall and just beginning to drizzle rain. We were riding along some country roads and were a couple miles from the barn. NEway, we came across a large pile of leaves someone had raked to the road, and out of no where she slowly lowers herself to the ground like a camel.... I didn't get off a first because I was confused but she waited patiently for my common sence to kick back in and for me to scramble off... When I got a few feet away I first though "Dear God, did she just break a leg!!" (I'm a newbie) But then she started rolling around like a dog in the soggy leaves and I realized she was just a nut!!! My horse likes to roll in muddy wet stuff... I swear she is a reincarnated pig. 

I agree it was probably and itch your horse wanted to scratch. I suspect the rain trinkling down my Lola's sides were annoying. With that said, my trainer warned me to assert better control while trail riding because a horse that isn't looking to you for direction... And making silly decisions like that... Could potentially cause injury... I am working on this.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If your mom is not comfortable with it, and you are, I would suggest changing horses for the next time out. Then before you get to the sand spot have the rolling horse behind and trot, keep trotting til you are through it, with her as close to the other horse as you can. Carry a whip if you need to keep her moving.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

I had a filly I was training lay down on me...she was sniffing the sand, and I thought she was scared of it...WRONG lol. She tried to roll in it. I had another horse do the same, but it was in the water. It was funny. Some horses really do it just to be brats though...I've seen trail horses who were just sick of doing whatever they were doing lay down and refuse to get up...I also had a friend (who I disagree with on ALOT of things horse-wise) that lives near me, canter and run her horse for miles. One day we were riding together after her riding him everyday like that, and she came to my house to ride for a bit. Poor thing was so tired he tried to lay down. We got him to my house, hosed him off and gave him some rest, and then she walked him home and let him rest for days...weeks even, I don't remember. But I just remember being so mad at her for riding that horse like that.....point being, there could be many reasons they lay down. Just depends on the horse and the situation at hand.


----------

